# A Thousand Sons: Enumerations?



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

I am reading the A thousand sons book from the horus heresy series.

During the book the enumerations are spoken of a lot.

They sound really insightful and i would like to learn from their wisdom.

Does anyone know clearly what each sphere or level each enumeration entails?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I think the only source is the book you're reading. _A Thousand Sons_ is the first source of preHeresy TS fluff. Just keep reading.

For a more literal and contemporary view, see here.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I think that Graham just made that up when he was writing it.
From what I understand (or at least the simplistic way i see it) they are just levels of focus/concentration in the warp


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

from what i read the lower enumerations cut off your emotions and disconnect you from the warp, but allow you to reach the higher enumerations easier.

from what i understand about the higher enumerations you can increase awareness and concentration. There are also spheres that have emotion in them. Too bad graham didn't make a diagram of it.


----------

